# Pictures! Lets see pictures of some good Hunts!!!



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Carnage, looked fun


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Talk about your mixed bags!!!!  :lol:


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

ya nice mixed bags :beer:

i'll have some nice honker pics in december when im off for break. but those sure are some dandy pics!!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

went out this morning...hopefully its not the last but we're getting down there.


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Silver Lake honkers


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Is that sun in your eyes justin? or is that just your normal pose?

Teamdank, is it like a rule you have to limit out on birds? or do you just always evening hunt? All but a few are in the evening.... Nice shootin though :sniper:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Just a few


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We just got back from Montana...here is one of the pics. A lot more for the Dec. Edition article. Good times


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

20 birds between two guys































































Youth Hunt


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, We do alot of hunting in the afternoon. Mostly weekdays. Never enough time to....
















































hunt both night and day.......


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)




----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)




----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

sdwaterfowler,

thats a nice mess of specs in one of those pics....i still have yet to ever wack one


----------



## teamdank (Apr 20, 2007)

6-specks


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Here's one from this past Sat. morning here in WI. Finished all birds to the ground that were taken. Not too easy with these smart as heck corporate city birds. Got out of the field right as the big snow storm was just beginning to hit us.


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Here is 1 more to add. Not really a honker hunt but we got into the ducks pretty good with the snowstorm on Saturday along with some bonus snows. It was a 5 man limit of ducks in 20 minutes.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This weekend got a limit of honkers.....Got to love fresh snow fall.

I am not in the pic. Stupid timer was not working. Must have been the cold.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

SDwaterfowler said:


> Here is 1 more to add. Not really a honker hunt but we got into the ducks pretty good with the snowstorm on Saturday along with some bonus snows. It was a 5 man limit of ducks in 20 minutes.


Thanks for sharing. Looks to be a great hunt. Good to see the young hunters out there!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are my nephews. One is 12 and the other 13. We all shot our own birds and they had no problem hitting theirs. I'm glad they were there because they are going to remember that hunt for the rest of their lives!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

It's always awesome to bring kids out! Here are a few of my favorites from the year.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

The traveling decoy! Chris and I got the chance to hunt with it last year in Sask! :beer:


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

[siteimg]7030[/siteimg] , [siteimg]7592[/siteimg] , [siteimg]7594[/siteimg] , [siteimg]7596[/siteimg] . Here is a few from this past year.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

sorry I think I forget how to do this every time!


----------



## saza (Apr 4, 2007)

ej4prmc said:


>


that is soo an over limit on honkers :-?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Umm...Thank for you diligent policing of the photos, but what about the early season limit of 5 birds??

I count 25 birds and see 5 guys...

Relax... :wink:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

If I remember correctly those are from an early season hunt. Lets not forget there are places on the East Coast you can shoot 8 to 16 a day in the early season.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

cgreeny said:


> sorry I think I forget how to do this every time!


using the siteimg tags no longer works the way it used to...

You need to click the "upload picture" button when typing a reply...

hope this helps

Ryan


----------



## saza (Apr 4, 2007)

well sorry  i guess i was only thinking about late season because thats what we were in at the time of the post. but i forgot about early i was too overwelmed with my shooting late  ty though


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Great pictures guys.

It would be hard to vote on the"Best Picture of 2007" The pic of the boyz with "Birds'n walleyes" is sweet,What day that mustof been,pics all the pics of the young'ens,the labs...What great memories,thanx for sharing.


----------

